# No movement



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*I got him yesterday. hes not vry active he swims to the top, then bottom, or inside his little cave thingy. Whats wrong with him?!?! :-?*


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

He's probably adjusting to his new home after the trip. Is your tank warm enough for him? If they're too cold, it will make them sluggish and lethargic.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*D: i dont have a heater... its like 75^......... idk....*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i truest the water is dechlorinated?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you acclimate him to the water?
If you did he is probably just trying to adjust to his new environment : )


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It can take a week or so for them to get comfortable. Sounds like he is exploring if he is going up and down and into his cave. Give him time and he'll relax =)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*No Chlorine i ALWAYS put the drops in, and yes i let him adjust to the water, and i hope hes just exploreing.... i have him and another in a half gal. with a divider tht i bought, i plan on getting nothe rhalf gal. so the dont have to share. its not enough room in my opinion. *


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Instead of buying another 1/2 gallon, buy the 2.5 gallon made by every brand. It comes with a divider. That way you have more room to decorate and your Bettas will have more room as well. Plus, you can put a heater in it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

2 sharing a half gallon is way too small. Normally I don't get into these topics/debates as I have 1 gallons that I use/d. One of my boys prefers it. But if you have 2 bettas in a half gallon you need to be doing water changes daily 100%, or heck, maybe even twice a day. Unfortunately, that will cause harm. Bettas need time between water changes to build up their immunity to bacteria and such. 
They also prefer heavy planting and caves to hide in. Pretty much you are forcing two enemies to stay inches from one another without any relief to go and hide. 
Unfortunately they sell those small tanks, which make great tanks for QTs, or water changes to hold them in for a short while.. but many use them as permanent homes and something that small for one can be stressful enough, but 2 is even worse. For the same price (and sometimes cheaper) you can get a 1-2 gallons that you can use to home one guy in. 
I just went online and ordered 2 2 gal kritter keepers for $8 each at Petco. 
I can't tell you that you can't go out and get another half gallon, because as long as you are doing the proper water changes, every other day for a single betta in one, then they can live in it. Just be aware that a small container like that can cause health issues in time.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

_i know and i am not meaning to... what 2.5 gallons??? i was at wally world and thts where i buy everything... i dont see 2.5 gallons, i guess i could get a goldfish bowl. 2 of them wuld that work? i have a money limit too, i cant spend a ton of money on bowls, other wise i would get some awsome ones. but any way, i plan on the next time i go to walmart to get a bowl or 2 i guess. i don't know. how about you guys say in a few short sentences the cheapest thing i can do, bowls and such. and what decorations, and what sizes, and post pictures, does anyone think a jug would be a good idwa? like a wine jug? a 4l one?idk!!!!!! every one just tell me your opinions. lol.Kritter Keepers look good, i just dont like that lid. i looked them up on google, i could gt 1 or 2 of those!!!! and i need to gt all of my bettas some of those little cave things i only have 2 right now and i have 5 bettas, im going to make a list you guys help by telling me stuff. PLEASE AND THANK YOU?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> Instead of buying another 1/2 gallon, buy the 2.5 gallon made by every brand. It comes with a divider. That way you have more room to decorate and your Bettas will have more room as well. Plus, you can put a heater in it.


 

*I have no clue what you are talking about!?!! ive never seen 1 with a divider. post a picture please.*


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi MistersMom,

Betta’s are tropical fish that require a temperature of between 76-83’F. Achieving a stable temperature will require a heater, this ensures that the Betta is comfortable – one step towards ensuring he will be active and happy.

I have also read that you are housing him in one of those .5g tanks, I’m guessing it’s one of those Betta houses. They are relatively inappropriate if you want your Betta to be active and not just ‘sit’ around all the time. Imagine being locked in a cupboard, how active would you be?

I strongly suggest reading through P3’s introduction: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=64078

This outlines the minimum recommended items for a Betta. My guy lives in a 6g tank with live plants and apart from napping, he never stops moving. After reading that guide you can see that you will require, as a bare minimum:

- 2.5g or larger tank
- Heater appropriate to tank size
- Interior suction or floating thermometer (outside sticky thermometeres can be inaccurate)
- Soft decorations and substrate
- Filter (optional) these are useful if you wish to cycle, however tanks under 5g are too difficult to cycle for a beginner

Once you have ascertained your setup, I would refer back to P3’s guide for introduction to the new tank to ensure minimum stress.

Depending on size and if you chose to add a filter. We can ascertain your water changes and next best method. After a few days you should see a personality improvement and a much more active Betta 

Hope this helps.

PS.

2.5g tank with a divider: http://www.petco.com/product/12351/Aqueon-Aquarium-Mini-Bow-25-Gallon-Acrylic-Aquarium-Kit.aspx

I do not recommend this, as your basically keeping them in a 1g tank each or less.

5g - I'd recommend http://www.petco.com/product/10313/Aqueon-Mini-Bow-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx
You may need to baffle the filter though


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*Wonna Mail me 30$ lol. my mom just went thru a divorce... he cheated on her then divorced her right ater she quit her job, and left her w/ no money?!?! and now she is going to college and has no job yet... its insane lmao... so wonna send meh 30 $$$ lol!!!!!! jk. i wish! i have babysitting flyers up around my town but no one seems to want a certified babysitter?!?!*


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

A Betta is the same as any other living creature that you would consider a pet. You wouldn't buy a cat, and not get cat food.

Fish really do need some critical things, perhaps one could say they are more fussy than a dog or cat:
1. An environment as natural as possible which includes clean water, hidey places and correct temperature
2. Correct food

Whilst I understand finances can be difficult sometimes. You can usually locate a package deal appropriate for your sitution, local classifieds or eBay can be helpful to locate second hand tanks. Sometimes people will give used tanks away for very cheap, sometimes even in a package with filter, heater and food - but make sure they can still hold water by filling up outside and leaving for a day or so, better it leak outside than inside. Also make sure you clean it thoroughly, no soap or detergent though.

You do need a heater, this I cannot stress enough. You can buy relatively cheap ones. Perhaps you can get a small loan from a relative, dont know it's up to you.

There is no magic fix for making a Betta more active and happy in your current situation, but when you obtain the basics you will eventually create the ideal environment and see him become happy and active. The outlay can be expensive, but in the long run it won't cost you that much to keep him in comfort.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Check craigslist, I always find some good stuff there. Petco has some small heaters for $10, the are slim heaters totally flat. some dont like them but I havent had any issues and they are a good price. I do agree with Banicks. you should research and then buy supplies and everything before you buy the pet itself. We arent trying to gang up or anything at all we just want to make sure your new little boy stays happy and healthy


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yea i looked at petco's website, i found 1 that came with everythin i'd need for on ly 20$ !!!!! but i don't have 20$ right now. i can find a way to earn it i guess. but i h=would have to watch a 70 yr old lady that i cant understand almost everyday for a month!!!! i guess i can take the job, my mom could tag along too... i don't like old people!!! they make me sad... but i can take the job its good pay i assume. ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!!! welp now when i get the job i can get all my fish heaters and good tanks and decorations. i guess its worth it.... 0.o .....AHH UGHHHH!!!!!!!! okay... tell me if you think i should take the job.... *


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

MistersMom, we can help with fish related questions, but advice regarding what you should do regarding life should be something you take up with your direct relatives in my opinion.

I am presuming that you are relatively young, so my advice as I stated before is ask direct relatives for a loan, or perhaps ask them how you can offer services to them to earn money. ie: Ask your mum if you can mow the lawn, help with washing dishes, washing clothes, so on and so forth. Perhaps she can loan it outright.

At the end of the day I know you want to do what is best for your Betta, but bear in mind to be prepared next time. Save as best you can so that you can obtain the necessary bits.

Good luck for now


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*ok i think i'll take the job ... its not a big deal, sounds good to me if i think about it. WELP thqnk you! and i cleaned out the 2 bettas tht r living in the .5 gal. i cleaned it and put warm water in it they are alot better now., moving more and all that and what not, they didnt seem hungry tho. any way chechk out my other thread because io need names for 2 of mine and im out of ideas.... i have pictures of them in my album. PLEASE AND THANK U FOR THE HELP!!!!*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A 1 gal is just fine as long as you do the appropriate water changes. Those are relatively cheap. 
Here is a 2.5 though with a divider at Walmart: Hawkeye
Or a 1 gallon with lighted hood for $10 Corner tank

For a heater you can do something such as Mini heater

You want to use soft plants, silk plants. If you go with plastic make sure they aren't sharp or have points.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can have 2 tanks for very cheap. Get plastic bins.

You can get a plastic bin that holds 2+ gallons for like $3 at places like walmart or even cheaper if you have a dollar store near you. 

So 2 containers for each fish would be $6. Then you save up and buy a heater for each which will probably cost you upwards of $30.... ask for money for christmas or ask for a heater for christmas, do yard work, save your allowance if you get one. Put a wanted ad on freecycle.

You can use a screw driver or a knife and poke small airholes in the lids of the containers so they're well ventilated but the fish can't jump out. 

For decorations you can get old coffee mugs at yardsales for like .25c a piece, sometimes even less than that. Those make great caves, especially if they're dark on the inside. "Plants' can be made out of green yarn tied together to give the fish a hiding place if you can't afford to buy silk plants.

Just keep saving and get one thing at a time. In a perfect world you would have researched the care needs of the animal before hand and only gotten one fish but what's done is done now you need to work towards providing care for them.

Here are some examples of bin tanks (source: google)









(I believe this one might be doggyhog's)


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

The jug idea is brilliant imo. especially in this situation when someone is low on money, but still want to give their fish a better enviornment.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

as others have said that is too small, just follow what Myates is saying and you will have a happy fish! .  also like others said he is probably just adjusting to his home. Give him a week and see what happens.
Good luck!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

betaguy said:


> The jug idea is brilliant imo. especially in this situation when someone is low on money, but still want to give their fish a better enviornment.


That is a great idea! And like you said especially if you're low on money.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*i researched. i just got ahead of myself, i didnt think i'd need a heater but now i knw better, and i kow also now that i need to have bigger thingys. i researched, and all that and i have what i need, i just need to get a bit more, they'll be fine, i will under NO circumstances allow tyem to get to the poimt that they are ill. i'd feel horrible.*


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*you like my jug idea?!?!?!?!?! Im soooo happy!!!!*


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I think you'll need a jug with a bigger opening than a wine bottle IMO. Do you have a pic of it?

I think those plastic rubbermaid containers are a good idea for you.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> *i researched. i just got ahead of myself, i didnt think i'd need a heater but now i knw better, and i kow also now that i need to have bigger thingys. i researched, and all that and i have what i need, i just need to get a bit more, they'll be fine, i will under NO circumstances allow tyem to get to the poimt that they are ill. i'd feel horrible.*


Awesome Job! Glad you did that (and I'm sure your fish are too!!) :-D Good Luck!



MistersMom said:


> *you like my jug idea?!?!?!?!?! Im soooo happy!!!!*


yes, it is a great idea! On the right track :-D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*Thank you so much. *


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I think you'll need a jug with a bigger opening than a wine bottle IMO. Do you have a pic of it?
> 
> I think those plastic rubbermaid containers are a good idea for you.


*the opening is at least an inch, no i have no pic. look up 4L jugs on google maybe that will owrk. idk*.:shock:


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> *the opening is at least an inch, no i have no pic. look up 4L jugs on google maybe that will owrk. idk*.:shock:


You are using 4L jugs?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll need something more than an inch.. you need at least a 3 inch opening and even that is not enough IMO.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I would be willing to send you a medium kritter keeper if that will help you out. Not sure how you would feel about giving your info to a stranger though. Ask your mom if that would be ok and send me your addy privately if she says it is.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*would you really do that?!?! and she won't care. lol. she says no one wuld b creepen on this site, your so nice!!!!*


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I think you'll need a jug with a bigger opening than a wine bottle IMO. Do you have a pic of it?
> 
> I think those plastic rubbermaid containers are a good idea for you.





jman828 said:


> You are using 4L jugs?


 
*ik yet... is that bad?!?! :shock:*


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*HERE'S A PICTURE!!!!*
http://www.trilogyglass.net/catalog/product.php?productid=85&cat=5&page=1
*here yuh go!*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

totally awesome about the kritter keeper. Thats for 1 fish i would invest in 2 tanks with dividers that are 4/5 gallons. That way you will have to buy less heaters.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

the wine jug isnt a bad idea, at least you would be able to give one of ur fish a little bit more than a gallon (3.78L to a Gal.) some fish premare a little bit smaller tanks. the only i see with it is the issue of heating it. Does anyone have a thought on how to do that?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

_*uhm... i am soooo confused, i'll save up money when i get a job for a 5 gal w/ dividers, but i have never seen 1 b4... Betaguy... how old r u?... im not bein weird but i see alot of ur posts and it keeps popin into my head... im 15. see now its less creepy. AND LEENIEX WAS SOOOOO NICE TO DO THAT FOR ME!!!!! if they can... *_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

betaguy said:


> totally awesome about the kritter keeper. Thats for 1 fish i would invest in 2 tanks with dividers that are 4/5 gallons. That way you will have to buy less heaters.


 
*yea i need to get something like a stick or sumn if i were to gt a heater ... but i don't think its a good idea for a permanent home for my fish. i think the kritter keeper, is a better idea till i get money and can buy sumn else, then i'll send it back if they want...*​


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

I am 16 and turning 17 soon... some of my questions are a little dumb sounding just because i want to do it all right with my fish. WHICH IS WORKING OUT GREAT. But ive spent a lot of time on here and talking to myates and youlovegnats and i have a pretty good understanding of whats going on. PLUS i understand ur perdicament with the thought that these little fish were an easy pet. but give em some real space and the proper enviornment and their personalities really show, at least thats what ive heard and experienced a little with the fish i got a few days ago miami ice.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*yea. mine love the room, i hate how they keep them in CUPS at walmart and they DONT feed them, or any of their fish for tht matter. i love all my bettas they already have prsonality and it hasnt even been 5 days with my new ones! but where r the 5 gal.'s with diveders for sale?!?!?*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Im sorry i said that wrong, i was thinking divide them yourself, if you are up to the task, im aweful at crafts and such and i bet i would fail 15 times until i did it correct, they have some threads on here that go step by step how to do it,


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

but there were 10 gallons with dividers and dividers for 10 gallons for sale, you could split it in 3 and still only need one heater.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*awesome thanx yuh!!!!*


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> *ik yet... is that bad?!?! :shock:*


A bit because the openings are really small and it would be very hard to clean and get the fish out, so I wouldn't reccomend it. If you are short on money I suggest you use a large rubbermaid container (about $5 at walmart) like others have also suggested . Let me know what you do!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*for now im using the jug,until i get a kritter keeper wich is being mailed to me !! ({[THANK YOU LEENIEX]]}).... she is sending it to me ^.^ !!!* <*(((><* .... i like ur fish... like my kitty? lol... look >>>>> =^.^= ... lol..........*


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> *for now im using the jug,until i get a kritter keeper wich is being mailed to me !! ({[THANK YOU LEENIEX]]}).... she is sending it to me ^.^ !!!* <*(((><* .... i like ur fish... like my kitty? lol... look >>>>> =^.^= ... lol..........*


haha, nice I have another fish too :-D


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to see it's all working out 

Awesome community of people here!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

How are you doing the water changes, adding in the deco in a jug's inch opening? And if you are just pushing things through, then when you tip it to try to get the fish out, you will end up smothering them in an avalanche of everything. A just is a bad idea with such a small opening.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Myates said:


> How are you doing the water changes, adding in the deco in a jug's inch opening? And if you are just pushing things through, then when you tip it to try to get the fish out, you will end up smothering them in an avalanche of everything. A just is a bad idea with such a small opening.


Agreed, get him in something else ASAP  For noe just please be careful!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah a kritter keeper is good, and I would definitely recommend rubbermaid containers. Definitely cheap, and you get more room for the fishy that way  I have seen however, people use plastic jugs, cutting off the top (bigger opening that way) and doing that?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah a kritter keeper is good, and I would definitely recommend rubbermaid containers. Definitely cheap, and you get more room for the fishy that way  I have seen however, people use plastic jugs, cutting off the top (bigger opening that way) and doing that?


That would be okay short term but too small for forever and it would be very hard to maintain if it were that small. Please use kritter keepers or rubbermaid containers if you are looking for an inexpensive solution, your fish will thank you (and many members here will too!) :-D.
Tell us what you do in the end...


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=C0OCTuPmKunCsQKsnMWdDw&ved=0CFUQ8gIwBw#

OVER FIVE GALLONS FOR 8$ probably a little more, but a great deal


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*im personally not fond of a rubber made containers... im using my jug for now. ive got a kritter keeper on the way. ({[Thank you again Leeniex]}) and i won't lie he seems to like the jug... well his mate any way... i have the 1 this was originally posted about in his original tank thingy... so for now its all good...*


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Myates said:


> How are you doing the water changes, adding in the deco in a jug's inch opening? And if you are just pushing things through, then when you tip it to try to get the fish out, you will end up smothering them in an avalanche of everything. A just is a bad idea with such a small opening.


 

*uhmmm...... no decoration. lol. i thought about that! my fish and all my other pets are family not just "pets"*
_* lol. *_
<*)))><​


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

really confused by your last post. I know you have 5 fish right now, what is ur current setup


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*for all my fish ... okay. Mister is in a 10 gal. Sir in a 1 gal. Sister in a 1 gal. Ghost in a half gal. and Pedro in a 4l jug. *

*mister has small rocks if you look at my album, and some tall plastic plants and a cave.*

*sir in a bowl thing with rocks. look at album.*

*sister in a vase with rocks and plastic grass. *

*pedro has no decor.*

*ghost has rocks and a cubby that was in sir's but i felt ghost needed it more.*

*i'll get sir new one here soon. *


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would of added a couple 10 gallon dividers for the ones in the vase and for the little girl. 3 or 4 divided in a 10 gallon would of been better for some of them. They will get heat that is needed, and if you added plants, they would of gotten the hiding places and such they also thrive in. Especially females, they love nooks and crannies. 

Just careful dumping him out of that jug.. if he sticks to the side will be stressful to say the least to try to get water in and get him out.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*+1 ?????? well any way.....i don't have the slightes clue where to get divider,or how to put them in for that matter.....*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

+1 means they agree with the post above them.
Wherever you ordered the kritter keeper most likely sold them. Most pet stores do. As well as you can make one yourself from items in Walmart. It's basically as simple as sliding it in the tank. It's been too many years since I've divided a tank, but I don't think it's changed too much. Comes with 2 edge pieces. Slide the barrier into the edge pieces. Slide into the tank. Make sure they are even and pushed against the sides. And bingo! Got a divided tank =)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if you cannot find one make one  I think there was someone on here who has a link... but anyways basically find plastic cross stitch mesh (found at most places with craft section), and the clasps off the end of binder dividers to put along the sharp sides. Cut the mesh to fit, keep water level below 3 inches from the top of the divider...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

if you have an ebay account, that's where i got my heaters from. I paid under $10 for my heaters. Sometimes you have to be patient though to get a good deal


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

It means I agree with that and support what was said.
I make tank dividers if you're interested....$10+ shipping
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79448&highlight=handmade+tank+dividers


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

What about using a heating pad placed behind the tank for heat not sure if it would work or not but MAYBE for a short term it would be ok.

As for getting the water out of the jug, siphon should work for water changes. Just would have to keep enough water in it for the fish to live. siphon in and siphon out


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the heating pad... some reptile heating pads are not meant for tanks holding over a certain amount of water, and a human heating pad also...

But, if you have water bottles filled with hot water (have to replace them when they get cooled down) and put around the container, or away from drafts (windows), or close to a furnace vent (not on or directly beside), or a heating pad close to the tank but not on the glass... as temporary.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*wow. lol.*
*1. no money for dividers  send me some for free and i'd eventually be able to pay you back lol... im broke as shaddered glass*

*2.i have no money, altho if i'm nice to my sister for a day i'll get 5$ and can start to invest for a heater.*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Garage sales are the best for deals. ive never seena heater at one, but maybe i didnt really look. 10 gallons i usually see at 5-10 dollors, so i assume anything smaller is cheaper. before just buying a pet store one we went garage sail hunting 2 times. i saw a few big ones that i thought i didnt want...now i do, and a lot of 1-2 gallon tanks, just they kid ones with the decoration built in.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

the small ones im talking about were 1$, i forgot to say


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

woulda bought it and shipped it to ya if i knew u wanted it.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*well i got my 10 gal and everything for it except a heater while at a garage sail... i like garage and yard sales they always have something awsome, or cheep.*


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good! now get a heater ASAP!  Nice Job!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*once i get the money i sure will! lol*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Garage sales. For the win


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Good job, gotta love garage sales  One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It sucked when I missed a garage sale that had a 40 gallon for 40 dollars... lol. So you're lucky  a lot cheaper than retail lol. Your fish will thank you lol


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*yep!*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hows it all going? any now purchases?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yah update us!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

No not yet  i havent checked the mail for that kritter keeper either cuz im not home. I had my mommy fish set for me today and yesterday. But once i get a baby sittin job wich im hopeingbwill be soon i will spend it all on heaters and decor. I talk my friend into getting a betta while we were at walmart i showed her a dead one and said that if she duznt buy one then that will be just on more dead one. I told her how addicting they were and how unexpectedly they actually have personality. She said she sux at takeing care of fish b cuz rthe goldfish in her water feature outside keep dieingg i told her it was a completely diff type of fish and habitat. She said she'll think about it. She luvs sponge bob and i showedbhe a bowl and a kittle sb pineapple she culd put into it. And she has more than enuff money to gt a heater and all that and what not. So yeah. There u go.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Shes my bestes fwend bte i met her cuz my ex wasbher cousine and he introduced us sorta. She is home schooled so i never saw her at skool. Its too long of a story to put on here


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

lol.....ok good hopefully you will get a heater ASAP.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Your kritter keeper should be there tomorrow.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome.....Even though it wasn't for me, I thank you for that!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes thank u very much leeniex. And i will have my mom check the mail for me. And i have 10$ now... late birthday money from a lady at church. Helen i beleive. And 5$ for being mice to my older sister for a hole day. So i will br expecting to get a heater here soon. Maybe even today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited. Any one have a particular brand thats better than another???


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 3 of these...

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317579066&sr=8-4


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Leeniex, your so nice.
just saying


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Nah, I just like to help out when I can.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I have 3 of these...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317579066&sr=8-4


I Love these heaters! They're one of the best.....Tronic heaters also work well but for a good cheap one these are AWESOME!


betaguy said:


> Leeniex, your so nice.
> just saying


+1


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay. i didnt remember to get on here and check. i have 2 things to say. 1 way more important than the other! okay i got a tetra 2-15 gallon 50 watt submersile heater. and i got home, my mom and sister had said yesterday while i was gone that my fish was fine, i get home and his fins are bit off to almost nothing because they put my female in with him because they thought the tank was big enough, they didnt call and ask me or ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!I GOT HOME TODAY AND I FEEL THAT HE WONT MAKE IT OVERNIGHT I MEDICATED HIM AND EVERYTHING!!!!! HE' MY FAVORITE ONE(at least in my top 2) AND I LOVE HIS CALMNESS AND HES SO NICE HE HASNT FLARED ONCE SINCE I GOT HIM IM ABOUT TO THROW A 2 YR OLD TYPE HISSY FIT!!!!!! SOME ONE PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes yes you are nice leeniex.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

well mistersmom, i know it sucks and accidents do happen, but im sure you can find some really good material on here on how to help him. From what i have read fin damage is not the end of the world and with a good amount of water changes they should be allright, im not sure if this is a time to use either of the salts, but im sure its listed somewhere in the forum. good luck, and they didnt know any better so dont get too mad at them. make themunderstand that it was wrong, but they didnt know any better.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i guess your right, and i think he wont make it because he floats to the top and starts to tilt then he swims to the bottom floating with his hind end farthe up then his face. and he can barely swim. i have him in the ten gallon with the heater hopeing the heat will help.because i killed him, i brought him home, i left hm here with a couple of clueless people, i killed him. i should have known better. i am extreme about my animlas. once they are in the house i get attached to them. like family. then i cry a bunch when they die, unless it wasnt my pet or it was mean.if ge dies i can inly blame myself. ),:


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

just dont give up and do consistent water changes is all i can tell you. you're only letting him down if u give up on him. all you can do is give it your best. he would appreciate it.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, Mistersmom, can you bring me up to speed here? I don't want to read through all the threads....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your guy!
Normally just shredding of fins won't kill them.. but this sounds as if something else had happened to him. 
Lets try to figure out how he got those symptoms of SBD..

What medication are you using?
Did you do a water change?
How did you acclimate him to the water change along with the medicine?
Are what is left of his fins right up close to his body, or are they halfway gone, which fins are gone?

If it were just torns fins, then he would be okay. They would grow back on their own with clean water. AQ salt could of been used as a preventative, but since you knew how they happened, wasn't completely necessary. 
Lack of fins may be why he can't swim right or hold himself properly. Either that or whatever medication you used.

For now I would put him in a small QT, with lowered water of about 4 inches so he can reach the top easier. Float it or tape it into his 10 gallon to keep the water warm. Make sure to add in his water conditioner.

Without knowing more, I don't want to advise on a treatment. He has signs of SBD, but again, it could be due to the medication, lack of fins. Once we know more, we can set up the proper treatment.

I'll be on and off throughout the day and will see if I can help you more unless another comes on. Wishing you the best.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, lots of water changes and if he starts showing signs of fin rot use aq. salt.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he died while i was sleeping...i had him in my 1/2 gal. i was using the stuff that makes the water blue for fin rot and ick and all that. they were like shredded, like he had strimped them cuz there were a few long strands of fn but like only the stuff that was like the nerve. he couldnt saty up right or anything. i was sad for him. i tried to do everything i could to help.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

The blue dye treatment is only to *prevent* the fish from becoming sick. It doesn't do crap in healing what has already been damaged. 
Not being able to stay upright is a sign of bloat or swim bladder issues and might have been cured with Epsom salt.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

it was midnight not many places to go, i tried my hardest. i dont know where to even get epson salt.i honestly thot it was fin rot. idk. but im pretty sure there was no saven him. he wasnt bloated, in fact he was quite small. i am so sad. i feel bad for him.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

EITHER WAY you learn from your past mistakes thats how life works. and now i know not to leave my house ever again with my fishto my mom.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You had a week to get Epsom salt (which is located at local pharmacies)...I just think that this issue could have been handled better on your part. 
I'm sorry for your loss  
If you choose to get anymore fish, please be more wary if they have any signs of illness.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

It just happened yesterday.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

excuse me. he wasnt ill at first i just thought he was cause he was in a half gal sharing it. i had 1 day to get epson salt. my mom and sister hadnt told me his fins were torn to hell and back i learned that wjhen i got home and it was alreay like 11 by then. his fins wewre not torn for a week. that amount of time would have been ridiculous. if i had that much time i would have had him fixed and better by now. but i nhad like 3 hours and by then he was already dead! so no i didnt have a week, sorry for your confusion! this thread is almost a month old. im not meaning to spaz out but i understand it was my fault and that he is dead now, but he wasnt torn for a week, he was for 2 days. there are 7 days a week not 2! and you are accusing me of this horrible mistreatment when if it was that bad i would have borrowed money from a relative.so i'd like for u to get YOUR story right before you accuse me nof a lie. i found that VERY offensive. i can tellthe tone you gave me while typing that. im not bad with fish other wise i wouldn't have bought them. Thank you have a GREAT day. 


i have a habit of spazzing if you felt offended by any of that im sorry.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not offended one bit. I was merely giving you my advice on fish-keeping. 
I had a great day, thank you. 

EDIT: Also, when typing it is actually _very_ hard to pick up on tone of voice. 
I was in no way trying to make that out to be offensive in any way. I am truly sorry for the loss fo your fish. 
I was not clear on what point you started the meds, as no one replied back to my questions.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

mkay. i wasnt trying to be rude i was just ticked.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> It just happened yesterday.


 

thank you leeniex!;-)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I understand completely. I edited my post above.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sucks to leave your fish in someone's care and then have them die. But whatever it was, it was probably caused by bad water quality because you were keeping two bettas in a half gallon. I wouldn't recommend one of those for even one betta, let alone two 0__o I would spoil your remaining guy and get him at least a one gallon all to himself.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> I'm not offended one bit. I was merely giving you my advice on fish-keeping.
> I had a great day, thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Also, when typing it is actually _very_ hard to pick up on tone of voice.
> ...


 
i hadnt known you had asked questions i apologize for the lack of answers.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It sucks to leave your fish in someone's care and then have them die. But whatever it was, it was probably caused by bad water quality because you were keeping two bettas in a half gallon. I wouldn't recommend one of those for even one betta, let alone two 0__o I would spoil your remaining guy and get him at least a one gallon all to himself.


 
yes i dont have half gal any more. i have them each in a gal and a ten gal.i have 3 males and 1 female.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Wait, they have dividers, right? Haha, sorry that question sounds kind of stupid, but a lot of people try to house males together and it's... not good.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> he died while i was sleeping...i had him in my 1/2 gal. i was using the stuff that makes the water blue for fin rot and ick and all that. they were like shredded, like he had strimped them cuz there were a few long strands of fn but like only the stuff that was like the nerve. he couldnt saty up right or anything. i was sad for him. i tried to do everything i could to help.


Sorry for your loss....it was not your fault. You tried! And that's what counts. By the way what is that blue stuff called I know what it is and what it does just not the name 



youlovegnats said:


> The blue dye treatment is only to *prevent* the fish from becoming sick. It doesn't do crap in healing what has already been damaged.
> Not being able to stay upright is a sign of bloat or swim bladder issues and might have been cured with Epsom salt.


+1



TheCrysCat said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It sucks to leave your fish in someone's care and then have them die. But whatever it was, it was probably caused by bad water quality because you were keeping two bettas in a half gallon. I wouldn't recommend one of those for even one betta, let alone two 0__o I would spoil your remaining guy and get him at least a one gallon all to himself.


+1


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Methylene Blue I believe. It's what most peststores use in those little cups.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Wait, they have dividers, right? Haha, sorry that question sounds kind of stupid, but a lot of people try to house males together and it's... not good.


 


they are each in a different container... o.o


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Methylene Blue I believe. It's what most peststores use in those little cups.


 



yes i beleive so.im to lazy to get up and check... ^,^


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

from my perspective, it comes down to a simple question you need to ask yourself. does one fish (mister) deserve a great life while the others suffer. or can u cut down misters space and let three others into the 10gal to have 3.33333333 gals to themselves. you still have a critter keeper coming (leenix is still very nice) so all of your fish get more than 3 gallons.

sorry if i come off harsh but u stated ur individual lack of money, so if u were to give up the 10 gallon to 2 more fish, u would save sooo much more money. heaters can cost $20 a peice and since u have one for mr. you will only need 1 more heater. 

best of luck to you.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

3 total, two others. my bad


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i dont know where to get divider  other wise i totally would, the kritter keeper came today ive already got it set up and all that stuff. u don't come off harsh, they all have warm tanks our house is rtelatively warm, the tanks are about ehhhh 75^...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You can make them easily or buy them for $9-ish at Petco/Petsmart. 
Do you have thermometers to take the actual reading of the water temp.? I suggest in investing some of those as well, they're relatively cheap- $2-4.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dividers:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79448&highlight=handmade+tank+divider
$10 + shipping......good deal!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you don't have enough money to house bettas in an environment they may thrive in, then why did you buy 5?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Why don't you stop picking on Mistersmom now? She's doing the best she can.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i do have thermometers. i have them each in atleast a gallon. i clean their bowls at least every other day, i feed them i medicate them. they are fine, they are each growing and THRIVING i will buy some dividers once i get the money. or i'll make some. but at the moment we are just getting over a divorce in our household and my mom is in school, she applied for a job just the other day, i needed a hobby to take my mind off all the chaos in my life so quit bagging on me okay, i am trying my hardest i'd appretiate if you would all lay off a bit okay, i understand your just giving me advice, but your all saying the same thing and im pretty sure i only need to hear it once. so THANK YOU for the advice but lay off a tad bit please and thank you.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> You can make them easily or buy them for $9-ish at Petco/Petsmart.
> Do you have thermometers to take the actual reading of the water temp.? I suggest in investing some of those as well, they're relatively cheap- $2-4.


 


yes i had said in an earlier post that i did. and i have them all around my heated ten gal so they will hopefully get a bit warmer too.it says they need 75-80 or sumn and they are at 75, i'll get heaters before winter, but even then they are smack dab right in the center of our house so they wong get cold any way. especially if the hole house is heated.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Why don't you stop picking on Mistersmom now? She's doing the best she can.


 

i appretiate this this Leeniex thank you.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

UglyMuffin777 said:


> If you don't have enough money to house bettas in an environment they may thrive in, then why did you buy 5?


 

i have 4.and i don't plan on getting more.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah, if you could leave your personal life out of posts (unless asked of course) that would be kindly appreciated.  
Ok, I was just making sure. You had said "around __degrees" so I wasn't sure if you were taking actual readings or just guessing.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Dividers:
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79448&highlight=handmade+tank+divider
> $10 + shipping......good deal!


 
thank you i have seen this thread but where do i get the sealant or what ever its called, will petsmart or a classic petshop have it?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> thank you i have seen this thread but where do i get the sealant or what ever its called, will petsmart or a classic petshop have it?


Yup! It's only about $6 or so. You don't need to seal the divider into your tank though. Just make sure it fits snugly so that no one can get through the other side.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Ah, if you could leave your personal life out of posts (unless asked of course) that would be kindly appreciated.
> Ok, I was just making sure. You had said "around __degrees" so I wasn't sure if you were taking actual readings or just guessing.


 


uhm, you or some one else was asking about why i took on a pet that i can't handle. i gave my reason if you read close enough you would have seen it.i wasnt writing an autobiography thank you, i was simply telling WHY i can't afford DIVIDERS at the MOMENT. and WHY we are LOW on MONEY. and as far as i can tell, my fish are doing way better than the walmart fish so im guessing ive improved their lifes at least a little. they arent lathargic, they arent sitting still, they arent starving,they arent in a tiny cup, they arent swimming in their own filth, and they arent dieing because of horrible living comditions, the 1... okay lets put emphasis on the *ONE *was simply an ignorant mistake. ignorant simply meaning "lack of knowledge" on my sister and mothers part.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Yup! It's only about $6 or so. You don't need to seal the divider into your tank though. Just make sure it fits snugly so that no one can get through the other side.


 

thank you.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Woah woah woah, ok ok, calm down. 
It wasn't me blaming you for not having money. Chill. 

You wanted help- now you're getting it. 
If you don't want others opinions of fishkeeping, then why did you ask in the first place. 
The problem is, with a pet, you need to take care of their needs no matter the situation. You're having money issues, that's fine. Heck, I'm a poor college kid who has a crap ton of work to do and pay rent, electric, water, internet, food. I'm all on my own and I figure out a solution every time. 
If you're going to rant, I suggest you take this elsewhere, as no one wants to hear it. You're 15, correct? I feel that you're old enough to know right from wrong, so please stop posting things that don't pertain to the situation on hand, and ignore the snippy comments from others.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Woah woah woah, ok ok, calm down.
> It wasn't me blaming you for not having money. Chill.
> 
> You wanted help- now you're getting it.
> ...


 
Ah, if you could leave your personal life out of posts (unless asked of course) that would be kindly appreciated. 
im not ranting. i do appretiate the advie, but if your just going to repeat what every 1 else is saying then agree or don't say anything, i swear ive had atleast 10 people say to get dividers just on this 1 thread. the only "snide"comments ive been getting have either cam from uglymuffin or you. i get that you are just trying to help but since when do people have to be rude to help? so. the DRAMA crap stops here. any 1 who reads this I KNOW I NEED DIVIDERS i see it clear as day, and yes i did want help but i didnt want 10 peole telling me the same thing, i mainly wanted help with my fish that died the other night bus seeing as HE DIED THE OTHER NIGHT i no longer need help with him, i started this entire thread on him, so now to any one who wants to tell me i need dividers, i GET IT and to any one who says i am a bad fish owner, up yours! i know what im doing and i'd say that for now they will survive, you should just be happy im not the type that fights them or feeds them to my larger fish or doesnt clean the tan. so YOU need to quit ranting to ME about what i already know, i wonna hear advice and i DONT want to hear complaints, or peoles RUDE posts or comments or anything of the sort, if you have something to say about fish then by any means nessasary please tell me i would LOVE to know but if your gonna do is tell me im a bad pet owner or tell me to go somewhere else or something then DONT. and thank you for the previous advie you have given but now its not even advice any more its a bunch of people who can obviously afford any thing they want complaining to me about being poor. if yous have such a problem with it wich apperiantly you dont, you would have acted like an adult, so once again thanks for the advice, but im going to disregard the complaints and rude posts and comments!...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your guy. That was rather quick and he must of been rather stressed to of gone that fast. Silly little female needs to stop picking on the boys!

Some may question things because you have contradicted yourself a couple of times.. first saying it was only hours that his fins were torn, then claiming and defending that it was two days. You made the comment about him sharing a half gallon, but I think you meant the incident in the 10 gallon. You're trying to defend yourself and you're getting flustered hun. Your family made a mistake, we don't blame you for that. 
You got freaked, upset and you tried to fix something, but unfortunately, you didn't know how. It may have been a mix of meds, or it may have just been something out of your control. Either way we know you cared for him and that does mean something. Just don't let yourself get upset over others, and don't worry about defending yourself, you have nothing to defend yourself against.

She's here trying to get help, so lets help to prevent anything in the future and not judge how she reacts when she is feeling attacked.

Sorry, you posted while I was typing. Don't give up, we know you are doing the best you can with what you have.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Myates said:


> I am so sorry for your guy. That was rather quick and he must of been rather stressed to of gone that fast. Silly little female needs to stop picking on the boys!
> 
> Some may question things because you have contradicted yourself a couple of times.. first saying it was only hours that his fins were torn, then claiming and defending that it was two days. You made the comment about him sharing a half gallon, but I think you meant the incident in the 10 gallon. You're trying to defend yourself and you're getting flustered hun. Your family made a mistake, we don't blame you for that.
> You got freaked, upset and you tried to fix something, but unfortunately, you didn't know how. It may have been a mix of meds, or it may have just been something out of your control. Either way we know you cared for him and that does mean something. Just don't let yourself get upset over others, and don't worry about defending yourself, you have nothing to defend yourself against.
> ...


 



thank you.  ....


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> thank you.  ....





Myates said:


> I am so sorry for your guy. That was rather quick and he must of been rather stressed to of gone that fast. Silly little female needs to stop picking on the boys!
> 
> Some may question things because you have contradicted yourself a couple of times.. first saying it was only hours that his fins were torn, then claiming and defending that it was two days. You made the comment about him sharing a half gallon, but I think you meant the incident in the 10 gallon. You're trying to defend yourself and you're getting flustered hun. Your family made a mistake, we don't blame you for that.
> You got freaked, upset and you tried to fix something, but unfortunately, you didn't know how. It may have been a mix of meds, or it may have just been something out of your control. Either way we know you cared for him and that does mean something. Just don't let yourself get upset over others, and don't worry about defending yourself, you have nothing to defend yourself against.
> ...


 
the story is exactly this, i got im he was fine, i went to a friends house for the weekend, she lives an hour away and i dont see her much, i came home sunday to a torn finned little Ghost, i tried all that i could do but i got home around 8-9 and we had drove passed the only walmart withing 30 miutes, and my mom wasn't about to go back, and she hadn't told me he was torn, other wise we would have gotten epsons salt and i would have tried to help him, i tried either way, and he died and i was too late to actually be able to do anything for him.they said he looked like that saturday, and sunday, and i hadnt known, and so when i got home i only had a few hours....thats gow it all happened.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that's exactly why everyone has told you over and over to get dividers. 
I totally agree with Myates. You have nothing to get so worked up over. I know other factors of stress most likely are contributors to this, but no one is trying to bash you.  

To make cheap dividers, you can go to a home-goods store that sells crafts and try to find plastic mesh. It looks like this:







They range from $5-10. 
You'll also need those plastic binders that you use for school papers:







They're relatively cheap as well, $3-5. Depending on where you get the plastic canvas, it's actually cheaper to make the dividers than to buy them.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

No one's being rude to you. Calm down. If you're getting this upset over what a couple of (polite) strangers on the internet are saying, I'm scared to see how you'd react with people in real life. Also, it would really help if you'd take an extra few seconds to add some punctuation into your posts, because I'm having a difficult time understanding what you're saying.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> No one's being rude to you. Calm down. If you're getting this upset over what a couple of (polite) strangers on the internet are saying, I'm scared to see how you'd react with people in real life. Also, it would really help if you'd take an extra few seconds to add some punctuation into your posts, because I'm having a difficult time understanding what you're saying.


I'm sorry, but this is why this _child_ is feeling attacked, by comments such as this. Please respect her request and, like gnats is doing, let us try to help her.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Child? She's 15; my age. And there's no excuse for flipping out over Gnat and others trying to help her.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, when my age, 15 is still a child lol. There were some comments made that could easily have been taken wrong, especially by someone who was upset and angry to begin with. She felt attacked, and regardless how you think she should act, someone shouldn't feel that way when they are seeking help like she was. Did she act out of emotions rather then think it through? Yes. But does that mean she, or anyone else, should be spoken to in such a way you just did because of it? No.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

But... no one was arracking her. If they were saying "OMG UR ST00PID" you'd better bet I'd defend her, but she was freaking out over absolutely nothing.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

No, no one was attacking in that manner. But there are ways you can say things, and tones that can be taken from how one reads them. Not saying she is blameless, just saying sometimes, with some, you just have to take a softer approach. 

Either way, I'm outta here.. Misters, if you need any help please feel free to ask. Don't want this going on further in your thread.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can we get back on topic please and help the op?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> I think that's exactly why everyone has told you over and over to get dividers.
> I totally agree with Myates. You have nothing to get so worked up over. I know other factors of stress most likely are contributors to this, but no one is trying to bash you.
> 
> To make cheap dividers, you can go to a home-goods store that sells crafts and try to find plastic mesh. It looks like this:
> ...


 


thank you, i'll tell my mom and ask if we can get some.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

whats op?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> whats op?


Original Poster.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okayyyy thanks.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Breathe. No ones trying to single you out. 

I realized you took my question as a snide remark. The inflection that I placed on what I wrote was more of me being whole-heartedly interested in your answer. If you(and other members) took it a rude and abrasive comment, forgive me, and if not, okay. This, believe me, is not worth getting worked up over, as this website is not for picking out what others have done incorrectly, but to help improve those problems.

_Anyway- _to the more important issues this thread is for. Are you still keeping your betta in the wine glass? I have some suggestions as to where you can keep him/her in the meantime, as a wine glass(in my opinion) may not be the best option. First, you may use a Beanie Baby Case:









These are typically around a 1/2 gallon, and you may find them cheap( 5$ ) on ebay.

And also the big 1 gallon pickle jars:









You can go to target and get these suckers for around 6$. Or, from what I've heard: Ask for them at Nursing Homes(elders love them pickles:-D) and Pizza Places(they can even be used olive glasses)OR buy at a super walllmart they have 2 gallon ones for about the same price.

These are VERY cheap temporary homes found almost everywhere. You may even have one lying around your house ;-) You may even be able to check GoodWill or a Salvation Army, if you know what those by you :lol:

Edit** I agree with dividers being a good choice, but making them yourself can be a risk. If you or someone makes just ONE THINY mistake in making them or even placing them, the houdini fish (bettas) are going to find a way out of their segment and into anothers segement. Coming home to two dead and shredded bettas is NOT good, especially since you have already experienced this tragic loss before.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, i have all my fish in seperate containers, the smallest 1 gal, the biggest a ten gal. and thank you, i never realized that you could use a pickle jar, that is a great idea.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

the pickle jar would be kinda cool


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

@MistersMom: Your welcome? I guess 

@Trobar: Dang right it would.

Edit** I've heard they even have 5 gallon jars. Those suckers look ridiculous(in a good way:brow


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

hahah... my friends mom owns a restraunt, im sure she had one of those big ones.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

I've seen 50g pickle barrels (with pickles in them) but they are an ugly red plastic. Lots of food service things come in plastic these days.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea. Thats why I suggest maybe going to Goodwill or Salvation Army. They probally have a bunch of old glass or clear plastic ones.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Why don't you stop picking on Mistersmom now? She's doing the best she can.


+1!



MistersMom said:


> i do have thermometers. i have them each in atleast a gallon. i clean their bowls at least every other day, i feed them i medicate them. they are fine, they are each growing and THRIVING i will buy some dividers once i get the money. or i'll make some. but at the moment we are just getting over a divorce in our household and my mom is in school, she applied for a job just the other day, i needed a hobby to take my mind off all the chaos in my life so quit bagging on me okay, i am trying my hardest i'd appretiate if you would all lay off a bit okay, i understand your just giving me advice, but your all saying the same thing and im pretty sure i only need to hear it once. so THANK YOU for the advice but lay off a tad bit please and thank you.


Nice job, you've been doing so great and the best you can since this all started.....I for one am proud of you!



MistersMom said:


> thank you i have seen this thread but where do i get the sealant or what ever its called, will petsmart or a classic petshop have it?


If you buy from that link I make them cut right to size so they require no sealant of other kind of adhering substance. The slip in and stay (they don't move) I have a few and they work great with nothing.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

jman828 said:


> +1!
> 
> 
> Nice job, you've been doing so great and the best you can since this all started.....I for one am proud of you!
> ...


 

okie dokie thank you!!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, he sounds fine to me. Just getting used to his new home.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> Yes, he sounds fine to me. Just getting used to his new home.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

WHOA... it that jersy shore?!?!?! no no no no lol...don't do THAT lol none of that lol.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

i think that a 2 gallon would be fine even a 1 gallon bowl for goldfish... i wouldnt use a wine jug if i were u but... my fried had her betta in a big mason jar.. prob bout 2 gallons.... the goldfish tanks at walmart are like 7 bucks


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i have a goldfish tank, a ten gal. a vase and a 1 1/2 gal.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

very thrifty! i love it


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

whats thrifty?????


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Using money and other resources carefully and not wastefully.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh ok. lol. but what were they talking about?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

sry i was posting random stuff i was looking at page 4


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol... alright, thats goofy...i do tht all the time


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

whats new, sora interested if you could tell us about ur setup.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

well, nothing really, im wanting to make dividers soon though, i am gonna ask my mom if i can get a job at sonic, so i can have my own money. wish me luck,lol.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice....hopefully it works out


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

well she said no, BUT i plan on gtting money from someone im selling my fish to, hopefully enought to get a heater, i have to by her a fish though, we will see how it works out...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, trying to catch up here, so pardon my questions =)

You have a heater you just got, correct?
How many of your fish are you selling? 
You will probably only get the amount a new fish costs.. if there is anything left, why not buy the supplies to make a couple dividers, thus saving you from having to get another heater and giving your other fish a little bigger home? =) Just an idea


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ +1
sounds like your best option


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

You have a heater you just got, correct?....yes
How many of your fish are you selling?.... 2 
i planred on getting a divider, i'll only have 2 fish when its all said and done...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

or mabe i'll just save up and by a 10 gal starter kit for 30$ from walmart for my other betta. and then save iup some more money for extra decor for my mister.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

WAIT! You DID get a heater?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

im confused too jman.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

jman828 said:


> WAIT! ....You DID get a.... heater?


 
yes?
of course... 
i needed one right?
so i boughted it!!!! and now i have a heaterer... lol.
why is betaguy confused????:shock:


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i didnt know u had a heater.
its just bought and heater the -ed and -er make it confusing. 
you have four fish in 4 different tanks, and mister has a heater at 78degrees?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, i selling 2 and yhen gtting a divider, their tanks r all 75 tho, misters is 78


----------

